# The New Inn, Appletreewick.



## Globalti (27 Jul 2010)

Had dinner there last night expecting to find the MTB crazy owner John Pitchers running the place but found he had sold out. Anybody know what happened? He was building it up as a "livery" for mountain bikers with all kinds of designer Belgian beers and bike facilities. Could it be that he upset the locals?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2010)

No - it is because of amazingly good news for John. Who'd have thought that a few Omega 3 and Omega 6 supplements could make that much difference! 

You'll be interested in the Mountain Bike Livery website.


----------

